# July 2017 Red White and Blue Throwdown Winners!!!!



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 3, 2017)

First off thank you to all who participated in the throwdown. Everybody posted up some fine looking meals!  Please post up threads about your cooks.

Now onto the Winners!!!

A big Shout out to the Members choice winner Uncle Eddie!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Entry #8

A big Shout out to the Judges choice winner Actech !!!!!!!!!!!!! Entry #2 What a squeaker by two votes!

Way to think outside the box!

Once again thank you to everyone that participated. Keep your eyes peeled as the next throwdown will be coming out soon.

Another big shout out to the prize sponsors foe this throwdown, *OWENS BBQ!!!! Marty and Tanya, thank you!*













owens.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 24, 2017


----------



## griz400 (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice going guys .....


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2017)

Nice going guys!

Very well deserved!

Al


----------



## tropics (Aug 3, 2017)

Congrats Uncle Eddie & Actech

Great showing their guys 

Thanks to the sponsors OWENS BBQ and dirtsailor2003

Richie


----------



## griz400 (Aug 3, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> First off thank you to all who participated in the throwdown. Everybody posted up some fine looking meals!  Please post up threads about your cooks.
> 
> Now onto the Winners!!!
> 
> ...


Points to you dirt for running the show ................


----------



## phatbac (Aug 4, 2017)

The competition is really hard because everyone made such good entries.

Thanks to the sponsors OwensBBQ and thanks to Case for organizing it!

Can't wait for August throwdown!

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 4, 2017)

griz400 said:


> Points to you dirt for running the show ................


Yup - I agree!  Thanks Dirt for arranging these contests!  Points deserved for sure

Uncle Eddie


----------



## myownidaho (Aug 5, 2017)

Congrats to everybody who participated!


----------



## tropics (Aug 7, 2017)

Not much to show on my entry 

Chicken done around the vortex

The rest was on the grill













100_5777.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017


















100_5783.JPG



__ tropics
__ Aug 7, 2017






Thanks again Case & Owens BBQ

Richie


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 7, 2017)

Great showing by all participants and thanks to Dirtsailor for his job and to the judges and sponsors for their prizes.

Warren


----------

